#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  como montar uma repetidora de celular ?

## dmnetcatende

pessoal um amigo meu me procurou me falando do seguinte assunto, ele mora em um vilarejo q nao pega celular, ele esta com a ideia de distribuir sinal das operadoras la, me perguntou se eu conhecia algum equipamento capaz disso, falei q ia da uma procurada, vi no ML que tem uns aparelho q vc pega o sinal da operadora com uma antena 900 mhz e o sinal sai em uma pequena antena tipo estas que vem nos APs que compramos, a duvida: esse tipo de equipamento suporta muita gente, e o alcançe dessa sua pequena antena, alguem tem algum tipo de experiencia ?

----------


## jorgilson

> pessoal um amigo meu me procurou me falando do seguinte assunto, ele mora em um vilarejo q nao pega celular, ele esta com a ideia de distribuir sinal das operadoras la, me perguntou se eu conhecia algum equipamento capaz disso, falei q ia da uma procurada, vi no ML que tem uns aparelho q vc pega o sinal da operadora com uma antena 900 mhz e o sinal sai em uma pequena antena tipo estas que vem nos APs que compramos, a duvida: esse tipo de equipamento suporta muita gente, e o alcançe dessa sua pequena antena, alguem tem algum tipo de experiencia ?


Amigo geralmente o alcance desse tipo de aparelho e pequeno, mas acho que se substituir a antena que vem nele por uma com maior ganho funcione ate 1km, a aquario tem pra vender ve no site deles.

----------


## Rogerio10

Cara, o negocio não e tão simples, a maioria desse repetidor trabalha com visada outra coisa e que a antena que recebe o sinal tem que ficar uma distancia de no minimo 12 a 15mt uma da outra, usar cabo rgc / rg 213 ou celflex, você também precisa saber a intensidade do sinal recebido (alguns celular faz esse teste) (fieldtest). Todos os repetidores trabalhar com frequência diferente, me parece que a frequência da VIVO e melhor. vou deixar alguns sites. não esqueça de olhar a potencia do repetidor que você vai usar, http://www.amplificadorcelular.com.br Empresa http://www.neger.com.br http://www.vhtelecon.com.br 

Se ficar mal instalado pode atrapalhar a torre doadora de sinal e dos clientes que vai usar no repetidor.

Rogério

----------


## DUHbnu

Utilize repetição PASSIVA; uma antena direcional de altíssimo ganho em local o mais alto possível, captando o sinal, interligado com cabo Celflex ou RG213 a uma antena painel apontada para região que você quer cobrir.
Funciona simultaneamente para todas operadoras (se estiverem na mesma direção) e sendo passivas independem de licença.

*☼ ▼Gostou clique na estrela abaixo.*

----------


## dmnetcatende

e justamente isso q o amigo acima falou, quero fazer isto.

----------


## 1929

Isto não me parece tão simples assim não.
Mesmo numa passiva, como saber se está recebendo e repassando o melhor sinal?
Tem que entrar na rede de fonia para fazer qualquer ajuste.
E como entrar na rede? 

No caso citado mais acima, da repetidora, na verdade ela vai é amplificar o sinal recebido. Não vai receber indiscriminadamente o sinal e redistribuir para dezenas de números.
Uma verdadeira repetidora é de responsabilidade legal da operadora. A repetidora amplificadora anunciada, é para uso restrito. São situações diferentes. Na verdade a conexão é estabelecida para o celular, no amplificador.

é o mesmo caso dos provedores. Será que gostaríamos ou permitiríamos que alguém usasse o nosso sinal para montar uma repedidora de amplo uso?

----------


## DUHbnu

Se você mora em SPO poderá observar nos tuneis do metro estas repetidoras passivas.
Elas se caracterizam por uma Yagi apontada para as torres de celular mais próxima , o sinal é levado até a plataforma por cabo celflex e sobre a plataforma em sua extensão é usado cabo irradiante.
O sistema é usado mundialmente.

Para instalação recomenda-se ter um analisador de espectro que permitira fazer o melhor apontamento, ajustar ganho das antenas, etc.

Hoje você pode adquirir bons modelos que se ligam a porta USB de notebooks.


*☼ ▼Gostou clique na estrela abaixo.*

----------


## 1929

Mas neste caso, quem monta a repetidora é a operadora, não?
Para uso público, nunca vai ser um usuário que vai montar a repetidora.
E o que o autor do tópico quer é montar uma repetidora para uso público e não privado.

----------


## DUHbnu

Quem monta é o metro, senão seria 5 ou 6 operadoras e uma parafernalia de antenas e cabos. Ela é passiva, necessitando exclusivamente cuidadosos ajustes no apontamento das antenas e nos acoplamentos dos cabos para maximizar transferência do sinal, com a menor perda de retorno estrutural e ROE. Por isto a necessidade de um analisador de espectro.


*☼ ▼Gostou clique na estrela abaixo.*

----------


## 1929

entendo,

mas ainda acho estranho a empresa assumir a responsabilidade de fazer funcionar a repetidora.
A responsa deveria ser de cada operadora. Cada operadora deveria montar a sua.
E no caso de operadora que trabalha em 1800 e outra em 900, como é que faz? Uma passiva para cada frequencia?
E mesmo com analizador de espectro, para que haja a conexão, precisa entrar na rede. E isso precisaria ser configurado pelo responsável da rede.

Mas se for assim, quero ver melhor isso, pois aqui onde moro o sinal é muito ruim. Dentro de casa não dá para falar. Tem que sair no quintal.
Vou contatar a operadora para ver se resolvo desta forma. Mas acho que eles vão me dar um puxão de orelhas.

----------


## netosdr

Repetidor celular - Celulares e Telefonia - Antena e Amplificador de Sinal - MercadoLivre Brasil, Onde comprar e vender de Tudo.

----------


## seeve

Amigos aí fico com uma dúvida: se consigo implantar essa solução em modo passivo, terei um custo, de qualquer forma. Então teria uma forma de eu ser ressarcido por esse custo, ou estaria fazendo uma boa ação social para a minha comunidade ao mesmo tempo que melhorando o serviço pra mim também?

----------


## ferluizber

uso repetidores relm chatral, gostei da sua ideia, mas, funciona??

----------


## netosdr

Estes a venda no ML são passivos, não precisa de configuração adicional da operadora, e repete todas as operadoras que ele conseguir "enxergar" dentro da frequência de trabalho deles.

Dimensione antenas na saída destes repetidores de acordo com a região a cobrir.

O detalhe é que estes equipamentos mais baratos terão alcance baixo, cerca de uns 500 metros quadrados se bem instalados.

----------


## 1929

Neto, neste "modelito" do ML, vai permitir que vários celulares que estejam na cobertura, venham a conectar simultaneamente?
500m² tá loco de bom. 
Aqui na minha casa é complicado recepção.

Mas além do repetidor vai precisar ainda de antenas apropriadas para jogar o sinal nos celulares? E daí até o vizinho vai se beneficiar?

----------


## netosdr

> Neto, neste "modelito" do ML, vai permitir que vários celulares que estejam na cobertura, venham a conectar simultaneamente?
> 500m² tá loco de bom. 
> Aqui na minha casa é complicado recepção.
> Mas além do repetidor vai precisar ainda de antenas apropriadas para jogar o sinal nos celulares? E daí até o vizinho vai se beneficiar?


Poisé, é parecido com um AP em modo repetidor. As permissões vem da estação de celular, ou seja, todos os clientes daquela operadora poderão conectar, OU seja, os vizinhos que captarem o sinal vão se beneficiar.
DEVEM existir aparelhos que aceitem restrições em sua configuração, ex somente celulares x e y, NÃO tenho certeza pois não é minha área.
Os aparelhinhos simples como estes que postei o link funcionam sim mais de um aparelho por vez, mas o detalhe é que são limitados, mesma coisa de se ter um AP Realtek, não suporta muita coisa.

O aparelho tem 2 portas (ENTRADA E SAIDA).
Entrada vc liga uma antena Yagi da aquario:
Antena Celular 900mhz 17dbi -cf-917-aquário - Sinal Perfeito - R$ 149,90 no MercadoLivre

E na saida liga uma antena omni, por exemplo esta na foto deste repetidor:
Repetidor Amplificador De Celular Gsm 900 Mnhz Antena Omni - R$ 899,00 no MercadoLivre

Pode-se tb instalar um divisor na saida do aparelho, puxar o cabo e colocar varias antenas na saida, e instalar, por exemplo uma em cada canto da casa, por exemplo, para ampliar o sinal em local aberto, SE necessário:
Repetidor Amplificador Celular 800 A 2500mhz -divisor 4 Vias - R$ 129,90 no MercadoLivre

----------


## netosdr

Soluções já com as antenas, inclusive antenas internas de teto:

Amplificador Repetidor Celular 850/900/ 1800mhz/ 2100mhz70db - R$ 849,90 no MercadoLivre

Repetidor Amplificador De Celular 850 Mhz Com Antenas - R$ 849,99 no MercadoLivre

Repetidor Amplificador De Celular Gsm 900 Mnhz Antena Omni - R$ 899,00 no MercadoLivre

Super Repetidor Amplificador De Celular 850 Mhz Vivo 70 Db - R$ 1.290,00 no MercadoLivre

Só sei o básico porque montei uma pra mim na fazenda, alguem que tiver mais informações a respeito, favor complemente.

----------


## fpierobom

Ola Pessoal! Meu nome e Fabiano Pierobom, fui uma das primeiras pessoas a trabalhar com repetidores de celular. Isso a quase 3 anos.

Estou me disponibilizando para maiores informacoes.

Tenho aparelho para TIM, VIVO, CLARO e OI.
seguintes frequencias 850, 900, 1800 e 2100 3g

visitem meus sites
FPierobom Importados
www.fpierobom.loja2.com.br

----------


## Jacksonjm

Repetição passiva para locais distantes e com os usuários a uma distancia razoável de 1 km a 2 km!  :Stupido2:  
Acredito que não vai rola pois não tem como criar mais potencia do que ja é recebido, assim se o local for distante e já não tiver muito sinal vc só vai conseguir passar o pouco que tem e ainda descontado da perda desse tipo de antena e do cabo.
Acho que não funfa.

----------


## DUHbnu

Só funciona se a antena da repetidora estiver em local com visada direta para as torres de celular.
A antena apontada para a torre de celular deve ter altíssimo ganho; usei uma de 2,85mt de satélite adaptada para frequência de celular.
No lado que vai para o lugar que se deseja cobertura usa-se uma patch, biquad ou quadriquad calculada para frequência de celular.
Cabo entre as duas antenas no máximo uns 2 ou 3 mt de cellflex.
O alcance deve ficar em até 1Km se tudo for feito certinho e sem perdas.

----------


## Jacksonjm

> Só funciona se a antena da repetidora estiver em local com visada direta para as torres de celular.
> A antena apontada para a torre de celular deve ter altíssimo ganho; usei uma de 2,85mt de satélite adaptada para frequência de celular.
> No lado que vai para o lugar que se deseja cobertura usa-se uma patch, biquad ou quadriquad calculada para frequência de celular.
> Cabo entre as duas antenas no máximo uns 2 ou 3 mt de cellflex.
> O alcance deve ficar em até 1Km se tudo for feito certinho e sem perdas.





> Repetição passiva para locais distantes e com os usuários a uma distancia razoável de 1 km a 2 km!  
> Acredito que não vai rola pois não tem como criar mais potencia do que ja é recebido, assim se o local for distante e já não tiver muito sinal vc só vai conseguir passar o pouco que tem e ainda descontado da perda desse tipo de antena e do cabo.


Na maioria dos casos quem necessita desse tipo de implementação tecnológica (_Enjambração_) esta em situações extremas.
Eu por exemplo, a torre de telefonia fica a uns 15 a 20 km e sem visada mas tem sinal.
Eu gostaria de refletir o sinal para a comunidade que fica a baixo do morro. 
Nesse configuração de antenas passivas acho que não da.

----------


## 1929

Depois de todas as sugestões eu ainda bato na tecla: Repetidora é responsa da operadora.
Nâo falo aqui de alguém colocar uma antena externa para amplificar o sinal.
Mas repetir?
Estamos falando de uma rede. Como entrar nesta rede legalmente, configurações etc etc.

Seria o mesmo que se alguém pegasse o sinal de nossos provedores e saisse por aí fazendo repetidora sem o nosso conhecimento.
Acho até que se a operadora pegar vai dar problema. O correto seria a comunidade consultar a operadora para que ela assuma esta repetidora. Por outro lado, se é pouca gente eles não vaão querer.

----------


## Jacksonjm

Amigo. Você não vai deixar seu provedor aberto, sem segurança e sem controle de trafego. Mesmo que peguem seu sinal no máximo vão pegar o sinal de um cliente só e não mais. Isso se vc não deixar brechas.
Sim claro que a responsabilidade de estalar isso é da operadora, mas as grandes operadoras estão interessadas em lucros absurdos e em quantidade de usuários. Elas nunca vão fazer nada em um distrito distante que tenha saída de no máximo 10 ou 15 ligações por dia.
Essa é a realidade.
Outro ponto o sinal de telefonia é aberto para quem quiser usar e ao fazer uma repetidora vc não tem como cobrar pelas ligações saídas dela, se aumentar o nível de trafego na operadora é só eles que ganham diretamente, e eles tem controle do trafego, simplesmente melhoram a rede se necessário.
Asim se vc morar em uma região afastada, ou tiver um projeto para melhorar a vida da população desse lugar o jeito é enjambrar e repetir o sinal.
Se ninguém regaçar as mangas nunca vai ser construído nada.

----------


## DUHbnu

*Repetição passiva* não é enjambração: Siemens, NEC, Thomsom, Ericsson, Standard Electric entre outras utilizam estas técnicas a mais de 50 anos para empresas de telecomunicações (STFC e SMC).

No entanto tem parâmetros técnicos para obter resultados; se não estiver dentro deles, não vai funcionar. 

Visada direta é essencial, a distância também é um fator limitante, deve ficar em uns 5Km no máximo.

Vantagem é que por ser passiva, trabalha com todas operadoras que estiverem na mesma direção simultaneamente.

----------


## Jacksonjm

> *Repetição passiva* não é enjambração: Siemens, NEC, Thomsom, Ericsson, Standard Electric entre outras utilizam estas técnicas a mais de 50 anos para empresas de telecomunicações (STFC e SMC).
> 
> No entanto tem parâmetros técnicos para obter resultados; se não estiver dentro deles, não vai funcionar. 
> 
> Visada direta é essencial, a distância também é um fator limitante, deve ficar em uns 5Km no máximo.
> 
> Vantagem é que por ser passiva, trabalha com todas operadoras que estiverem na mesma direção simultaneamente.


Desculpe pelo enjambração, não erra a intenção ofender.
Mas eu ficaria realmente agradecido se você me apontasse uma solução para minha situação problema já que repetição passiva não vai funcionar por causa da distancia.

Acho que esta havendo um conflito de ideias amigo, isso não é minha intenção.
Me corrija se eu estiver errado:

Você esta pensando em áreas relativamente próximas aos centros onde a uma grande massa populacional, e essa grande massa vai ser muito beneficiada com isso e provavelmente render muito dinheiro as operadoras e também como consequência da facilidade de comunicação alcançada a areá vai se desenvolver a passos mais largos.

Minha situação é diferente, uma comunidade pequena com pouca massa populacional ( tão pouca que é estranho usar esse termo) distante entre 15km e 20km da torre de celular mais próxima.
Esse lugar provavelmente não vai mudar por causa disso mais vai trazer mais comodidade aos moradores.

Desculpe-me. Sei que repetição passiva pode ser muito útil, eu mesmo já pensei em usar para repetir sinal de internet via rádio, mas depois desisti do projeto.
E sei que tem muito gente que pode se beneficiar desse tópico e de suas explicações.

----------


## DUHbnu

Colega, provavelmente no seu caso não vai funcionar pela distância.
Sugiro ver as sugestões com repetição ativa, inclusive aqui oferecida em outros posts deste tópico.
Não utilizei nenhuma delas, por isso não posso fazer juízo de valor.
Vamos ver se tem outros colegas que trabalharam com estes repetidores ativos, e que possam nos passar sua experiência.

----------


## microsap

Ola Pessoal meu nome é Sergio, e estava pesquisando na internet como repetir o sinal de uma operadora de celular e vi o esse post sobre repeticao passiva. 
Tenho um tio que mora na roça cidade de Itamarandiba-MG, ha uns 30 km da cidade onde tem as torres. Ele usa celular na fazenda com antena para celular num poste, mas o sinal é muito fraco. Ele me perguntou se teria algum jeito de colocar 1 ou 2 antenas no alto do morro, uma para pegar o sinal da torre da operadora e outra para refletir o sinal para o vale em que mora. Isso é possivel ? Teria como fazer sem usar energia ?
Abs
Sergio Pessoa
Belo Horizonte - MG

----------


## GilCastro

> Colega, provavelmente no seu caso não vai funcionar pela distância.
> Sugiro ver as sugestões com repetição ativa, inclusive aqui oferecida em outros posts deste tópico.
> Não utilizei nenhuma delas, por isso não posso fazer juízo de valor.
> Vamos ver se tem outros colegas que trabalharam com estes repetidores ativos, e que possam nos passar sua experiência.


Gostei muito de tudo dito aqui sobre a repetição passiva, onde eu moro fica ha 40 km da cidade que tem o sinal de celular, mesmo assim estou querendo tentar fazer, pois as antenas aqui recebem sinal de celular com ótima qualidade, e olugar onde moro fica na mesma altura que a cidade que possui as antenas, dá até pra ver algumas luzes da cidade á noite, será que nestas condições dá certo dá certo? A antena que receberá o sinal e a que vai distribuir precisam possuir a frequencia exata da operadora de celular que quero repetir?
Essa antena Bioquad conseguiria transmitir o sinal das operadoras com eficiência?
http://www.tocadoelfo.com.br/2008/02...ma-antena.html

----------


## GilCastro

> Colega, provavelmente no seu caso não vai funcionar pela distância.
> Sugiro ver as sugestões com repetição ativa, inclusive aqui oferecida em outros posts deste tópico.
> Não utilizei nenhuma delas, por isso não posso fazer juízo de valor.
> Vamos ver se tem outros colegas que trabalharam com estes repetidores ativos, e que possam nos passar sua experiência.





> Só funciona se a antena da repetidora estiver em local com visada direta para as torres de celular.
> A antena apontada para a torre de celular deve ter altíssimo ganho; usei uma de 2,85mt de satélite adaptada para frequência de celular.
> No lado que vai para o lugar que se deseja cobertura usa-se uma patch, biquad ou quadriquad calculada para frequência de celular.
> Cabo entre as duas antenas no máximo uns 2 ou 3 mt de cellflex.
> O alcance deve ficar em até 1Km se tudo for feito certinho e sem perdas.


Como eu adapto uma antena de satélite para frequência de celular?

----------


## DUHbnu

Você pode colocar esta biquad no ponto focal (local do LNB) com auxilio de um braço tipo bengala.
A bi-quad tem que ser modificada para frequência da banda/operadora que você vai usar.
Use antenas do maior tamanho possível, o ponto focal deve ser calculado para frequência da banda/operadora.
Se puder testar; conte para nós qual a polarização com que o sinal chega ai.
Eventualmente poderá fazer um refletor (curva catenária) com tela galvanizada super fechada. (É uma ideia!)

----------


## GilCastro

> Você pode colocar esta biquad no ponto focal (local do LNB) com auxilio de um braço tipo bengala.
> A bi-quad tem que ser modificada para frequência da banda/operadora que você vai usar.
> Use antenas do maior tamanho possível, o ponto focal deve ser calculado para frequência da banda/operadora.
> Se puder testar; conte para nós qual a polarização com que o sinal chega ai.
> Eventualmente poderá fazer um refletor (curva catenária) com tela galvanizada super fechada. (É uma ideia!)


Oque eu não sei exatamente é como calcular o ponto focal ou para a frequência da operadora. Como se faz isso?
Me dê um exemplo de antena grande que eu possa usar para receber o sinal e de como adequá-la á frequência da operadora, por favor!

----------


## DUHbnu

> Oque eu não sei exatamente é como calcular o ponto focal ou para a frequência da operadora. Como se faz isso?
> Me dê um exemplo de antena grande que eu possa usar para receber o sinal e de como adequá-la á frequência da operadora, por favor!





> Se puder testar; conte para nós qual a polarização com que o sinal chega ai.


*O REFLETOR PARABÓLICO
*
http://www.qsl.net/py4zbz/teoria/Image3.gif


F = Distancia focal D = Diâmetro R = Raio y = x ² / 4 F 
d = Profundidade = R² / 4 F = D² / 16 F tg a/2 = D / 4 F 
r = 2 F / 1 + cos a r + l = 2 F l = F - y 
Ganho do refletor (para eficiência de 65%) (L=comprimento de onda) : 
*G (dB) =** 7,7 + 20 log D / L* (L e D nas mesmas unidades)
ou ainda: *G (dB) = 18,2 + 20 log D (m) x F (GHz)* 
*Largura de feixe* (graus a -3dB) =* 70 L / D* (L e D nas mesmas unidades)
ou ainda :*21 / FxD*  (F em GHz e D em metros) 

http://www.qsl.net/py4zbz/teoria/Image4.gif 

Obs.: O* programa RZ3* permite mostrar interativamente o efeito de F/D no aspecto da antena ou calcular a distancia focal de um refletor parabólico simétrico. Permite calcular o seu ganho em função do diametro, frequência e eficiência. 



http://www.qsl.net/py4zbz/teoria/reflpar.htm


http://www.satlex.net/pt/fdratio-params.html?diam=215&depth=30

----------


## GilCastro

> *O REFLETOR PARABÓLICO
> *
> http://www.qsl.net/py4zbz/teoria/Image3.gif
> 
> 
> F = Distancia focal D = Diâmetro R = Raio y = x ² / 4 F 
> d = Profundidade = R² / 4 F = D² / 16 F tg a/2 = D / 4 F 
> r = 2 F / 1 + cos a r + l = 2 F l = F - y 
> Ganho do refletor (para eficiência de 65%) (L=comprimento de onda) : 
> ...


Agora ficou difícil, não tenho habilidade para lidar com estes cálculos, no meu caso, acho que terei que tentar comprar a antena já adequada á minha necessidade, se é que vou encontrar. Mesmo assim prentendo colocar a idéia em prática, dando certo, informo para vocês aqui.
P.s.: O Sr. não saberia me informar como comprar uma antena já adequada á frequência do sinal da operadora que desejo repetirr?

----------


## DUHbnu

No Mercado Livre tem algumas para recepção, mas tem que diferenciar pois tem muita bagaceira!
Para repetidora não tem nenhuma; deve ter acima de 2.5 mt.

Cara esses cálculos não são tão difíceis, procure um radioamador ou um professor de matemática ou física - na realidade quando pegar os macetes verá como é fácil.

----------


## GilCastro

> No Mercado Livre tem algumas para recepção, mas tem que diferenciar pois tem muita bagaceira!
> Para repetidora não tem nenhuma; deve ter acima de 2.5 mt.
> 
> Cara esses cálculos não são tão difíceis, procure um radioamador ou um professor de matemática ou física - na realidade quando pegar os macetes verá como é fácil.


2.5 Mt= metros? se refere á circunferência da antena ou á altura? ou não é nada disso? rs

----------


## DUHbnu

> 2.5 Mt= metros? se refere á circunferência da antena ou á altura? ou não é nada disso? rs


Diâmetro.

Da uma lida por alto do material que te mandei, facilita, não é para decorar ... mas ajuda a começar a entender ...

----------


## 1929

Vou retornar ao tópico reafirmando o que já expressei.
Até o presente momento é ilegal. O que pode fazer é colocar uma antena externa para ampliar o sinal dentro da residencia.

No entanto há estudos para ampliar o serviço de telefonia celular com as chamadas femtocélulas.

Mas isso ainda continuaria sob a responsabilidade e gerenciamento das operadoras. Ninguém pense que vai explorar economicamente o serviço porque não é bem assim.
Aqui está uma matéria que explica como isso é possivel fazer.

http://www.teleco.com.br/tutoriais/tutorialfemto/

E aqui está a notícia sobre o possível estudo da Anatel

http://convergenciadigital.uol.com.b...7#.UaNz7UBwrg-

----------


## DUHbnu

A potencia é inferior a milionésimo de miliwatt, o sistema é PASSIVO!
O alcance é minimo e extremamente focalizado.

Gostaria de saber ESPECIFICAMENTE (não no achometro) qual legislação, inclusiva sobre repetição PASSIVA em tuneis, metro, etc...

----------


## 1929

> A potencia é inferior a milionésimo de miliwatt, o sistema é PASSIVO!
> O alcance é minimo e extremamente focalizado.
> 
> Gostaria de saber ESPECIFICAMENTE (não no achometro) qual legislação, inclusiva sobre repetição PASSIVA em tuneis, metro, etc...



Você deve estar se referindo ao sistema passivo, discutido anteriormente não? 
Pois na Femtocélula ele não é passivo. Usa a internet para interligar com a operadora, mas sempre com a gerencia da operadora. Dá até para uma comparação grosseira com o VOIP, só que mais além, pois irá permitir banda larga inclusa no sistema e não só fonia.

Bem observado o fato de dentro de Metrô haver sinal. É um indicativo que tem alguma coisa repetindo o sinal dentro dos túneis.

Mas seja qual for o método de repetição, passivo ou por femtocélula, tudo ainda continuará na gerencia da operadora.
E me parece que o autor do tópico queria ele repetir o sinal de celular não só para o celular dele mas para qualquer outro número que estive no raio de cobertura da repetidora. Ou seja, ele fornecer o serviço de telefonia.

----------


## jorge bras

> A potencia é inferior a milionésimo de miliwatt, o sistema é PASSIVO!
> O alcance é minimo e extremamente focalizado.
> 
> Gostaria de saber ESPECIFICAMENTE (não no achometro) qual legislação, inclusiva sobre repetição PASSIVA em tuneis, metro, etc...


amigo ví os posts aqui e ví que voce é o cara, conhece tudo, por isso preciso de sua orientação, éo seguinte: montei um reptidor aquario de 70 dbm, com uma antena aquario de 17 dbi recebendo e uma outra de grade de 22dbi transmitindo, só que o sinal no vilarejao que são tres ruas paralelas e a torre fica no alto ana cabeça destas 3 ruas sendo que as primeiras casas fica a uns 300 metros e as ultimas casas a 750metros, só que quando inclino a antena de grade as primeiras casas tem sinal muito bom, no final nadinha,tem ideias que como faço pra melhorar este sinal?, o sinal de chegada da antena de 17dbi com um cabo rgc213 de 15 metros chega um sinal de -72dbm medido em um telefone aquario de mesa que mede o sinal e mostra a frequencia da operadora que é oi 1800mhz, se puder me ajudar lhe agradeço

----------


## 1929

Problema é que antena de grade tem um lóbulo de irradiação muito estreito.
Se fica bom para os de perto, o lóbulo não vai atender os de longe.
Se apontar melhor para os de longe, vai ficar ruim para os de perto.
Procura sobre o angulo de irradiação no datasheet desta grade e voce vai entender porque não consegue.
Precisa de uma antena com um angulo de abertura vertical maior.

----------


## DUHbnu

> amigo ví os posts aqui e ví que voce é o cara, conhece tudo, por isso preciso de sua orientação, éo seguinte: montei um reptidor aquario de 70 dbm, com uma antena aquario de 17 dbi recebendo e uma outra de grade de 22dbi transmitindo, só que o sinal no vilarejao que são tres ruas paralelas e a torre fica no alto ana cabeça destas 3 ruas sendo que as primeiras casas fica a uns 300 metros e as ultimas casas a 750metros, só que quando inclino a antena de grade as primeiras casas tem sinal muito bom, no final nadinha,tem ideias que como faço pra melhorar este sinal?, o sinal de chegada da antena de 17dbi com um cabo rgc213 de 15 metros chega um sinal de -72dbm medido em um telefone aquario de mesa que mede o sinal e mostra a frequencia da operadora que é oi 1800mhz, se puder me ajudar lhe agradeço


A antena que você esta usando por ter alto ganho tem angulo muito fechado.
Tente com uma patch, biquad ou quadriquad calculada para frequência da banda de celular que esta sendo repetida; é fácil de fazer, só calcular e montar com precisão a antena.
Utilizaria um cabo celflex , se possível reduzindo a distância.

----------


## jorge bras

> A antena que você esta usando por ter alto ganho tem angulo muito fechado.
> Tente com uma patch, biquad ou quadriquad calculada para frequência da banda de celular que esta sendo repetida; é fácil de fazer, só calcular e montar com precisão a antena.
> Utilizaria um cabo celflex , se possível reduzindo a distância.


Meu amigo, sou leigo no assunto, será acho alguem que possa conseguir uma antena dessas pra mim, estou sufocado com este trabalho e não consigo uma solução que não seja caro, as minhas esperanças esta em voce amigão rsrsrs. um abraço

----------


## louis

Trabalho com isso a anos e não vejo como você conseguirá fazer isso gastando pouco. 

www.audcom.com.br

----------


## jorge bras

> Trabalho com isso a anos e não vejo como você conseguirá fazer isso gastando pouco. 
> 
> www.audcom.com.br


 Amigo preciso de detalhes de qual equipamento mais em conta que consigo executar este trabalho. Voce tem skipepra gente bater um papo sobre o assunto? Um abraço

----------


## mautari

> pessoal um amigo meu me procurou me falando do seguinte assunto, ele mora em um vilarejo q nao pega celular, ele esta com a ideia de distribuir sinal das operadoras la, me perguntou se eu conhecia algum equipamento capaz disso, falei q ia da uma procurada, vi no ML que tem uns aparelho q vc pega o sinal da operadora com uma antena 900 mhz e o sinal sai em uma pequena antena tipo estas que vem nos APs que compramos, a duvida: esse tipo de equipamento suporta muita gente, e o alcançe dessa sua pequena antena, alguem tem algum tipo de experiencia ?


blz, sou novato aqui, espero ajudar e ser ajudado tbm.... se eu nao me engano existe (repetidora singlo) exclusivo para 01 celular, (repetidora normal) nste caso nao existe limit de ususario,mas sim a distancia entre a repetidora e o usuario, a marca aquario tem uma repetidora que o alcance e de 2000m dispensando conexao direta com o aparelho.

----------


## DUHbnu

Amigos; tem repetidores ativos que são facílimos de instalar.
Basicamente 2 tipos: 
Um que serve para VIVO 850Mhz e outro que serve para as outras operadoras 900Mhz.
Procurem de uma boa marca e com boas referências.
O repetidor passivo é uma ótima opção para quem tem muita experiência, conhecimentos básicos de telecomunicações (física e matemática de antenas), ferramentas e habilidades com montagens, um analisador de espectro ou medidor de campo, e um medidor de ROE. Uma ótima referencia de leitura é o THE RADIO AMATEURS HANDBOOK.

----------


## 1929

> blz, sou novato aqui, espero ajudar e ser ajudado tbm.... se eu nao me engano existe (repetidora singlo) exclusivo para 01 celular, (repetidora normal) nste caso nao existe limit de ususario,mas sim a distancia entre a repetidora e o usuario, a marca aquario tem uma repetidora que o alcance e de 2000m dispensando conexao direta com o aparelho.



Este da Aquario é na verdade um reforçador de sinal.
Eu até hoje não entendi bem qual o objetivo de ter uma repetidora onde qualquer um chegasse, se conectasse e saisse falando. O princípio de funcionamento é por células. Cada célula é na realidade uma repetidora. Tudo isso sob a responsabilidade da operadora.
O sinal da repetidora precisa ser na mesma frequencia que o celular trabalha. E isso é sob licença da Anatel para cada operadora.

Como um particular iria montar um esquema desses e sair ganhando em cima?

----------


## mautari

> Este da Aquario é na verdade um reforçador de sinal.
> Eu até hoje não entendi bem qual o objetivo de ter uma repetidora onde qualquer um chegasse, se conectasse e saisse falando. O princípio de funcionamento é por células. Cada célula é na realidade uma repetidora. Tudo isso sob a responsabilidade da operadora.
> O sinal da repetidora precisa ser na mesma frequencia que o celular trabalha. E isso é sob licença da Anatel para cada operadora.
> 
> Como um particular iria montar um esquema desses e sair ganhando em cima?



estou vendo que voce quer montar uma repetidora passiva com menor custo possivel,mas, nao existe meio termo ou voce mesmo faz para dar certo ou vai ter que $, para que o seu vilarejo tenha o sinal, nao existe milagre, nao tem como vc ganhar em cima disto,como e que vc iria bloquear esta repetidora para outros usuarios que esteja proximo da antena.

----------


## 1929

> estou vendo que voce quer montar uma repetidora passiva com menor custo possivel,mas, nao existe meio termo ou voce mesmo faz para dar certo ou vai ter que $, para que o seu vilarejo tenha o sinal, nao existe milagre, nao tem como vc ganhar em cima disto,como e que vc iria bloquear esta repetidora para outros usuarios que esteja proximo da antena.


Opa! eu não...
Pelo contrário, acho inviável. A rede de celular é da operadora e seria até ilegal querer ganhar em cima. Como iria tarifar por exemplo? Não existe isso.

Só o que dá para fazer é um equipamento para reforçar o sinal para um celular próprio. Isso o equip da Aquario faz.

----------


## DUHbnu

As repetidoras ficam circunscritas a áreas de no máximo uns 300 m², permitem múltiplos celulares pois não processam os sinais como uma célula. 
Elas só dão ganho de sinal nos 2 sentidos (Tx/Rx). 
Seria totalmente ilegal faturar por serviços de telecomunicações objeto de Regulamentação e Concessão.
Quanto a solução, veja a operadora/banda; procure um bom produto ativo e com ótimas referências no Mercado Livre.

----------


## 1929

Caramba, não dá mais para duvidar de nada.... Não é que tem mesmo repetidor que permite diversos usuários?

http://www.proeletronic.com.br/wp-co...AIT0202R00.pdf

Mas é assim. Instala e fica tudo transparente. Ideal para áreas internas de shopping por exemplo. Locais de sinal fraco como túneis de metrô, sub-solo de prédios ou áreas rurais.
Seria mais para fazer um agrado aos frequentadores do local.
Este modelo da Proeletronic é para uso indoor e para uma só faixa de frequencia/operadora.

Se existe esse então deve ter algo para uso mais abrangente, com outras frequencias e uso outdoor.

Agora não vejo como uma pessoa iria gastar uma grana só para facilitar para os outros. O ideal então seria todos na área rural fazerem uma cotização e comprar algo parrudo.


E me veio uma ideia na cabeça. O sinal de internet móvel é muito fraco aqui em casa. Então um "treco" desses poderia melhorar o sinal para poder utilizar a internet móvel?

----------


## GilCastro

Amigo, acho que já tenho a antena certa pra captar o sinal, agora preciso distribuir, será se esse tipo de antena é ideal pra isso?
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...002100-mhz-_JM

----------


## hostjunior

> Amigo, acho que já tenho a antena certa pra captar o sinal, agora preciso distribuir, será se esse tipo de antena é ideal pra isso?
> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...002100-mhz-_JM


Qual antena vc usa para receber o sinal? Pois aqui uso uma antena muito boa já montei umas 15 em celular rural e é perfeito o sinal é essa http://www.aquario.com.br/?action=produto&id=15

----------


## GilCastro

Eu uso uma que é produzida aqui mesmo na minha cidade, 1800/1900 mhz 30 dbi. Essa do seu link funciona para que operadoras?

----------


## 1929

> Amigo, acho que já tenho a antena certa pra captar o sinal, agora preciso distribuir, será se esse tipo de antena é ideal pra isso?
> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...002100-mhz-_JM


Quando você fala em "distribuir" está se referindo a administar quem pode conectar na rede?

----------


## DUHbnu

Fora do Sistema de uma concessionária (Célula) não tem como administrar quem se conecta, mesmo em sistemas ativos.
Eventualmente algumas restrições através de direcionamento de antenas.
O sistema apenas faz ganho nas bandas (Tx/Rx) do sinal de RF ; não processando/discriminando/administrando o sinal em nivel digital como faz uma célula, que é submetida ao processamento central da rede.

----------


## GilCastro

Não amigo, quando eu falo distribuir me refiro a emitir o sinal, no meu caso a minha intensão é apenas fazer com que haja rede disponível para o uso da comunidade. Vc sabe me informar se essa antena serve p emitir o sinal, ou se ela só serve p receber (captar) o sinal da operadora?

----------


## GilCastro

Na verdade eu quero apenas distribuir o sinal, não quero administrar, a intensão é que todos tenham livre acesso. A dúvida é se essa antena que do ML serve pra emitir o sinal, alguém conhece outra disponível no mercado com 1800/1900 mhz que sirva para emitir o sinal?

----------


## DUHbnu

Manjas TX/RX ???? Transmissão e Recepção - emitir e captar - é óbvio que funcionam em conjunto.
Telefones celulares operam no momento do serviço (ligação entre 2 usuários) transmitindo e recebendo simultaneamente.
Uma repetidora (REPETE) o sinal em ambos sentidos; coloca-se uma antena direcional apontada para a torre da concessionária; o cabo coaxial desta antena vai para um sistema amplificação bidirecional a uns 10/15 mt de distância; ali é conectado a uma antena omnidirecional que cobrirá um raio de 12 a 20 mt ou seja de 150m² a 400m² conforme os obstáculos.

----------


## GilCastro

Quero tentar fazer por repetição passiva.

----------


## DUHbnu

*Redes heterogêneas demoram a sair do papel** Cinco meses depois de a presidenta Dilma Rousseff ter sancionado a Lei 13.097/2015, que isenta small cells com potência de até 5 W de recolhimento do Fistel e reduz alíquota para os aparelhos com potência entre 5 W e 10 W, esses equipamentos ainda continuam sendo raros na infraestrutura de rede das operadoras. Todas já declararam ter algum projeto de testes na área de redes heterogêneas (HetNet), mas o fato é que pouca coisa saiu do papel e a escolha de fornecedores ainda não foi totalmente fechada.
De todas, a que tem uma estratégia mais definida, pública e já em prática é a TIM. Ainda no ano passado, a operadora havia assinado parceria com a rede de postos Ipiranga para a instalação de small cells e, no começo de maio, anunciou acordos com as distribuidoras elétricas Copel, no Paraná, e Eletropaulo, em São Paulo. Segundo afirmou semana passada o diretor de tecnologia (CTO) da operadora, Leonardo Capdeville, o plano é de implantar um total de mil small cells ainda neste ano e um montante de 3,5 mil desses equipamentos até 2017. "No último mês foi satisfatório: em São Paulo, a gente implantou 80 small cells", declarou, durante teleconferência com analistas.
O crescimento na quantidade de implantações HetNet no comparativo anual foi de 79%, mas esse montante inclui também os hotspots Wi-Fi. Na avaliação de Capdeville, o uso do espectro não licenciado para a transição transparente de rede nos handsets ainda não é tão eficiente, mas ajuda na estratégia. A companhia não divulgou detalhes sobre fornecedores, mas havia fechado acordo com a Alcatel-Lucent em fevereiro de 2014 para fornecer femtocells. A Huawei também seria outro vendor escolhido no ano passado, mas para small cells com potência acima de 2 W. Ambas foram mencionadas no anúncio do contrato com os postos Ipiranga.
A Claro não detalha se haverá a escolha de apenas um fornecedor, mas o presidente da operadora, Carlos Zenteno, confirmou no final de abril que a empresa trabalha "em vários projetos e muitas soluções" com Alcatel-Lucent, Ericsson, NEC, Nokia Networks e Huawei. Segundo Zenteno, a tele tem um projeto de oferecer cobertura indoor com small cells no metrô do Rio de Janeiro, mas ele não revelou quem seria o fornecedor. Entretanto, em março, a Claro comunicou que começou testes com a small cell Radio Dot System, da Ericsson, em ambientes corporativos próximos à sede da própria operadora.
Por sua vez, a Oi afirma já possuir lotes de small cells 3G e 4G, incluindo as femtocells e os hotspots Wi-Fi, em contratos junto aos fornecedores de infraestrutura. Por e-mail, o diretor de desenvolvimento e engenharia de rede, Pedro Falcão, declarou que a estratégia HetNet da operadora já existe, e que a desoneração do Fistel viabilizará "ainda mais a utilização deste tipo de solução". Ainda de acordo com Falcão, a companhia deverá tirar do papel o plano ainda este ano. "A solução de small cells já faz parte dos contratos e do portfólio de soluções de cobertura da Oi para início de implantação ao longo de 2015", disse.
A Algar Telecom recentemente assinou contrato de fornecimento de infraestrutura para modernização das redes 3G e 4G com a Nokia Networks, mas não descarta uma estratégia mais diluída com as pequenas células, ainda que a finlandesa já tenha anunciado que fornecerá a solução de small cells Flexi Zone para complementar a plataforma de rede definida por software (SDN) com a estação radiobase Flexi Multiradio 10. "A companhia esclarece que avalia outros vendors para soluções complementares, como é o caso das femtocells", diz a operadora em comunicado. "Nesse caso específico, a empresa irá realizar testes ainda esse ano para homologar a solução de dois outros fornecedores de sua rede".
Procurada por este noticiário, a Telefônica/Vivo não retornou pedidos de comentários sobre a estratégia com small cells. Ainda em 2014, a operadora afirmara que não iria focar em redes heterogêneas, apesar de fazer testes e pilotos. De fato, a companhia realizou testes com femtos da Alcatel-Lucent, além de outras soluções de overlay e underlay na cobertura do sinal fornecidas por Ericsson e Huawei.
*

----------


## rubem

> Na verdade eu quero apenas distribuir o sinal, não quero administrar, a intensão é que todos tenham livre acesso. A dúvida é se essa antena que do ML serve pra emitir o sinal, alguém conhece outra disponível no mercado com 1800/1900 mhz que sirva para emitir o sinal?


Toda antena emite e recebe sinal, não se preocupe com isso.

Mas... em repetição passiva é melhor usar antena direcional, digamos 2 Yagi, se o celular estiver no angulo ideal da primeira Yagi a ressonancia pelos elementos vai dar um desempenho bem melhor que uma antena omni.

Sobre os repetidores ativos, por aqui todo mundo reclamo do desempenho ruim dos da Aquario, e acabam trocando por Bit:
http://www.bitelectronics.com.br (Se não me engano tem no ML também)


Sobre repetição passiva: Não coloque em sequencia, tipo 2 antenas uma a 180° da outra, isso não aumenta sinal. Use pra fazer curva, algo tipo uma yagi 14dBi em cima de um mastro de 15m, apontada pra baixo pra dentro de casa, ligado via 50cm de cabo numa yagi 17dBi virada pro horizonte (Erga 1 ou 2° acima do angulo horizontal correto caso não tem visada).

Repetição passiva usando anteninha omni de 5dBi sinceramente eu achei uma idéia ridícula desde a primeira vez que ví elas (A uns 18 anos), e comigo não funcionou nunca, só yagi + yagi.


Repetidor passivo da Bit sim funciona com omni feinha de 3-5dBi, mal não leve a sério o alcance que eles prometem tipo 300m, desconta 1/3 que é mentira e mais 1/3 que só ocorre em ambiente sem obstaculos, na prática não espere mais que 50m longe da anteninha omni 5dBi desses kits, isso com ela a vista! (Colocando dentro de casa mal passa 2 paredes! Se colocar uma yagi 14dBi aí sim pode ir na roça a 300m longe, desde que fique nos 30-45° de angulo de maior ganho da yagi).


Mas pra arriscar repetição passiva acho que seria bom medir sinal atual no alto, se não tiver lá no alto um sinal decente tipo -80dBm fica difícil repetir passivamente, na pior das hipóteses teria que colocar antena de 21dBi virada pra torre, e de 17dBi virada pra casa, tem fazenda aqui com isso e estão a 50Km sem visada nenhuma, mas tem que ver que ligando direto com antena de 17dBi os celulares tinham sinal bom, a repetição só fica funcional porque numa altura grande existe sinal e uma antena de alto ganho aumenta o sinal (Se chega -91dBm uma antena de 21dBi vai passar ele pra -70dBm, vai perder 1 ou 2dBm em conector, e uma antena de 17dBi vai jogar ele no ar com -53dBm, o sinal vai cair em 5m uns 40dBm, e vai ter denovo -93dbm, baixo mas suficiente pra conectar, mas dessa vez terá esse sinal dentro de casa (Enquanto sem a repetição passiva teria provavelmente uns -130dBm).

Medindo o sinal que você tem no local, com um celular de antena de ganho conhecido, ou com uma yagi externa de ganho conhecido, é fácil calcular o sinal previsto usando diversas antenas no mercado, a queda de sinal por distancia, telha de amianto ou barro, forro de pvc ou madeira, concreto, é toda previsível desde que tenha a descrição do ambiente (E nível de sinal, que alguns celulares de mesa exibem, ou então smartphones (Alguns tem conector pra antena externa, até Samsung Galaxy e cia).

----------


## 1929

O assunto parece que tomou um rumo um pouco diferente, mas na verdade continua no mesmo sentido. Se o autor do tópico quiser gastar em uma repetidora que não vai dar nenhum retorno para ele, mas vai beneficiar a comunidade, o caminho talvez seja contatar a operadora mais presente na localidade e tentar então um projeto piloto com small cells. Quem sabe todos se cotizarem e propor o investimento para a operadora.

Com relação a isto, um amigo meu me disse alguns meses atrás que tinha sido procurado pela VIVO para alugar um espaço para colocação de uma torre de 8metros. Ele não soube precisar o que seria implantado, mas que na hora concordou em assinar contrato pois iriam pagar 5mil mensais de aluguel do espaço.
Até agora nada foi feito, mas o impacto já se faz notar. As notícias se espalham e os preços de locação de espaços dispararam.

Creio que eles devem estar pensando em Femtocels ou Small Cells. A verdade é que os grandes não estão brincando de provedores. Eles só não estão conseguindo expandir na velocidade que o mercado cresce. Mas um dia eles chegam lá.
Enquanto isso ,os provedores me parecem estar estacionados no 802.11. Airmax, NV2 e assemelhados deu um up mas não resolve o problema da mobilidade.
E mobilidade é o que a geração Y quer. Ninguém quer ficar preso a um wifi só na sua casa, ele quer sair para a rua, para os "point" dos jovens e badalar. Nós provedores não vamos ter como atender este mercado crescente.
Uma solução seria Wimax mas também está encalhado.

----------

